
Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to every week without fail? - coinbit
I am interested to know what are some of the podcast you lisen to every week. For me its The Daily.
======
gw666
I'm a fan of the bizarre. Here's what I listen to:

* The Magnus Archives

* Alice Isn't Dead

* Rabbits, The Black Tapes, Tanis (all from Pacific Northwest Stories, aka Public Radio Aliance; you'll either love or hate these)

* Knifepoint Horror

I just discovered this great nonfiction podcast, on design and architecture:

* 99% Invisible

------
bewe42
samharris.org

